

Javascript Mars Clock - jtauber
http://jtauber.github.com/mars-clock/

======
waterlesscloud
Funny, I was just using those same sources to calculate sunrise and sunset for
Curiosity.

I think the latitude for Curiosity is wrong on that Nasa site and in the data
file for the downloadable clock they have. I think it should be negative,
based on the other sources. I emailed the listed contact to ask.

EDIT- Before I found that site, I was working from an ancient clock written in
QBasic, described here:
[http://www.spaceacademy.net.au/spacelab/projects/marsclok/ma...](http://www.spaceacademy.net.au/spacelab/projects/marsclok/marsclok.htm)

~~~
jtauber
I don't use latitude yet for any calculations. The longitude is given in
degrees E but the formula requires degrees W so I just subtract it from 360.

------
eric-hu
Cool concept. A couple static numbers would put these times into more
perspective:

\- Length of a Mars day: 24h 37m 22.663s [1] \- Sunrise/sunset at the
Curiosity location (?)

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timekeeping_on_Mars>

